# Drilling an awkward object.



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 21, 2008)

I had to drill #43 hole in the end of a 1/4" rod that is spot-welded to a lawn mower clutch control handle. Couldn't get it clamped properly in the mill or drill press and knew that if I tried it with a hand drill it'd be crooked or off-center at best and probably end up with the bit broken off in it.

I had a eureka moment and clamped it onto the lathe QC toolpost in an extra QC holder with a couple shims to get it straight. The toolholder height adjustment nut allowed me to dial it right on center. I chucked the bit into the lathe chuck and drilled it spot on the center!












See the "What are you up to today" thread over in The Break Room for the finished project I needed the hole for.


----------



## rake60 (Jun 21, 2008)

DICKEYBIRD 
That's definitely a unique set up to accomplish the task at hand.

That's the kind of thinking that draws the line between 
machinist's and machine operators.

Very well done!

Rick


----------



## tel (Jun 22, 2008)

It most certainly is (unique that is). A very clever way around the problem. 'fraid I'd have dogged out and either removed the rod, drilled and tapped in the lathe & then welded it back on, 

OR .... made up a guide bush and done it with a hand drill.


----------



## Alphawolf45 (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks to me like there was enough stickout of the rod on the backend of where you were drilling , could have chucked the rear end in a drill chuck in the tailstock.


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jun 22, 2008)

Alphawolf45  said:
			
		

> Looks to me like there was enough stickout of the rod on the backend of where you were drilling , could have chucked the rear end in a drill chuck in the tailstock.


Great idea! It wouldn't have worked on this particular job 'cuz the handle wouldn't clear the chuck but maybe on something else down the road.


----------



## kustomkb (Jun 27, 2008)

nice work, I use a similar set-up with a roughing end mill for fish mouthing tube ends for chopper frames.


----------

